# OBD2 VRt C2 42# same old story... idle issues...Pics and a burnout too!!!



## Lu VR6 (Aug 29, 2003)

*OBD2 VRt C2 42#... no more idle issues!!!*

OBD2 VRT C2 42# (latest SW)
Symptoms
-Doesn't want to idle smoothly
-Hunts for idle once warmed up
-Bogs down to 200rpm after a blip of the throttle and sometimes recovers, otherwise dies
-Starts fine (though I have a weak battery) FIXED
-Re-starts better with a touch of throttle
Ideas!
-Maf is in the right way, may be dirty?
-Throttle body is having issues adapting?
-Need to adjust throttle cable?
-Need to adjust fuel trims at idle?
Tell me if I'm crazy...other than at idle she runs like a top.
TIA
(I'm searching as you read)

























a pre-turbo/differential burnout (8 years ago LOL) I wonder why my clutch started slipping after?!?
http://s2.photobucket.com/albu...y.flv
_Modified by Lu VR6 at 7:09 AM 10-17-2008_

_Modified by Lu VR6 at 6:06 AM 1-22-2009_

_Modified by Lu VR6 at 4:14 AM 1-28-2009_


_Modified by Lu VR6 at 1:22 AM 7-6-2009_


----------



## vaporado (Aug 14, 2005)

*Re: OBD2 VRt C2 42# same old story... idle issues...Pics and a BURNOUT!!! (Lu VR6)*

Sounds like a familiar issue I had, try getting your MAF and filter as far away from the turbo as possible. Do you have a engine bay shot of the setup?


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: OBD2 VRt C2 42# same old story... idle issues...Pics and a BURNOUT!!! (vaporado)*

comp housing is clearly 3", so prolly not the same issue as walt.
sounds like 2 things 
1) TBA needs to be done correctly
2) vac leak
get a vag com asap, and see what is going on. otherwise you are shooting in the dark.
it is likely something silly/easy.


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: OBD2 VRt C2 42# same old story... idle issues...Pics and a BURNOUT!!! (Lu VR6)*

get your battery issue fixed first Paul, the ecu is going to do weird things if it's seeing less than 12vs.
-Maf is in the right way, may be dirty? perhaps
-Throttle body is having issues adapting? perhaps, this will show up on vagcom
-Need to adjust throttle cable? as long as there is a bit of slack, it should be fine.
-Need to adjust fuel trims at idle? you shouldnt need to.
do you have a picture of your intake/maf setup?


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: OBD2 VRt C2 42# same old story... idle issues...Pics and a BURNOUT!!! (Noobercorn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Noobercorn* »_comp housing is clearly 3", so prolly not the same issue as walt.
sounds like 2 things 
1) TBA needs to be done correctly
2) vac leak
get a vag com asap, and see what is going on. otherwise you are shooting in the dark.
it is likely something silly/easy. 

x2


----------



## vrtpassat (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: OBD2 VRt C2 42# same old story... idle issues...Pics and a BURNOUT!!! (stealthmk1)*

are you running a bov and if so are you recerculting the air if you are runing a maf controled vrt then you need to dicharge back into your system on the low side of your turbo


----------



## punk rock kiel (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: OBD2 VRt C2 42# same old story... idle issues...Pics and a BURNOUT!!! (vrtpassat)*

some C2 people got a sheet so they can go in with vagcom and adjust the idle up. i didnt have to.


----------



## Lu VR6 (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: OBD2 VRt C2 42# same old story... idle issues...Pics and a BURNOUT!!! (TBT-Syncro)*

Here it is, guess I'll have to figure out how to adapt the throttle body properly.










_Quote, originally posted by *TBT-Syncro* »_get your battery issue fixed first Paul, the ecu is going to do weird things if it's seeing less than 12vs.

The battery is a Deka 11lb. , I mounted it in the pass. rear corner with 2/0 Cu cables running the length of the car... I'm going to rig up something to try a normal sized battery.


----------



## vaporado (Aug 14, 2005)

*Re: OBD2 VRt C2 42# same old story... idle issues...Pics and a BURNOUT!!! (Lu VR6)*

I was told by Jeff from C2 *not* to do a TB adaptation and to let the chip adapt on it's own. In the instruction's that C2 ship's with they're chip's there is a specific order to follow. I did not do a TB adaptation and the TB adapted on it's own.


----------



## punk rock kiel (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: OBD2 VRt C2 42# same old story... idle issues...Pics and a BURNOUT!!! (vaporado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vaporado* »_I was told by Jeff from C2 *not* to do a TB adaptation and to let the chip adapt on it's own. In the instruction's that C2 ship's with they're chip's there is a specific order to follow. I did not do a TB adaptation and the TB adapted on it's own.

he is correct. 
go to walmart or something...get some denatured alcohol and take off the whole MAF and get a ziplock bag and pour some alcohol in it, toss the maf in and shake it up...then let dry outside the bag and put it back on...that will fit that. 


_Modified by punk rock kiel at 6:01 AM 10-18-2008_


----------



## seL (Jun 8, 2004)

*Re: OBD2 VRt C2 42# same old story... idle issues...Pics and a BURNOUT!!! (punk rock kiel)*

what version of the software are you using? Scan it and see if it's 2008.007 or 2008.008.


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: OBD2 VRt C2 42# same old story... idle issues...Pics and a BURNOUT!!! (seL)*

I had no idle on my car last summer. 
Used the Vag Com, and with one mouseclick the car ran perfect again.


----------



## Lu VR6 (Aug 29, 2003)

Ok, my dad has this generic obd2 code reader... yeah I know some don't give accurate readings... anyways till I get a VAG-com I got...
P1500 - Fuel Pump relay electrical circuit malfunction
P0322 - Ignition Engine Speed input no signal
P0501 - Vehicle Speed Sens. Range/performance
So I'm gonna clean my MAF, Re-Torque my engine speed sensor (G28) and take a look at my Fuel pump wiring. I've been over it a million times and I know it's fine... I'll post up after I get some feedback.


----------



## MKII16v (Oct 23, 1999)

*Re: (Lu VR6)*

I had to bump channel 1 to 136 so the car would not stall on decel. Give it a shot.
Does anyone have clear definitions of what some of the other channels are and what changing the value higher or lower does?


_Modified by MKII16v at 12:02 AM 10-20-2008_


----------



## Lu VR6 (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (MKII16v)*

I think stock its 128... I was told to bump it to 130... we'll see how she goes with that first...thx. for the reply
Looks like I don't need to work about the P0322 ... it's always there if codes are scanned with the motor off according to the Bentley forums. It won't get a segnal because the crank isn't turning to give it one...


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (Lu VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lu VR6* »_
Looks like I don't need to work about the P0322 ... it's always there if codes are scanned with the motor off according to the Bentley forums. It won't get a segnal because the crank isn't turning to give it one...

Only on OBD1


----------



## Fast VW (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: OBD2 VRt C2 42# same old story... idle issues...Pics and a BURNOUT!!! (vaporado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vaporado* »_I was told by Jeff from C2 *not* to do a TB adaptation and to let the chip adapt on it's own. In the instruction's that C2 ship's with they're chip's there is a specific order to follow. I did not do a TB adaptation and the TB adapted on it's own.

I didn't get any instructions with my chip.







Can someone tell me what this "specific order" is.


----------



## Lu VR6 (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (stealthmk1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stealthmk1* »_
Only on OBD1

That's true, just found that out today... looks like I may need to re-torque or replace my sensor. I'll be getting a Vag-com on it this weekend so we'll see what's happening.


----------



## vdubspeed88 (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: (Lu VR6)*

P1500 - Fuel Pump relay electrical circuit malfunction
P0322 - Ignition Engine Speed input no signal
P0501 - Vehicle Speed Sens. Range/performance
hmm sounds like a ground to me. I had this happen on a customers car that we switched the eip fueling to c2 and while in there cleaned the throttle body and redid some grounds then was fine.
torqing the sensors won't do anything as long as they can get a signal from their sorce like the 60tooth wheel they should work. 
Also did you have the battery disconnected because sometimes it can throw codes like that.


----------



## Lu VR6 (Aug 29, 2003)

I've got grounds everywhere...I've got a large ground cable going from front to rear, and a distribution block, and then the cable goes right to the motor from there.
I did have the battery disconnected, we'll see what she does this week.


----------



## turbodub (Jul 6, 2000)

*FV-QR*

replace the fuel pump relay! and rescan it with the car running


----------



## Lu VR6 (Aug 29, 2003)

I've cleared the codes and the only one coming back to me is P0501 - Vehicle Speed Sens. Range/performance
I've cleaned the MAF and its still there...she's running a little better.
I'm leaning towards changing the MAF...


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (Lu VR6)*

you need to get Vehicle speed sensor sorted.
-Jeffrey Atwood


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (turbodub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbodub* »_ rescan it with the car running

was this done? if not, VSS will trigger.


----------



## Lu VR6 (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (Jefnes3)*

Well I've got all new Coolant temp. sensors and a new MaF...checked all the wiring and grounds and continuity out the wazoo...nothing. I've put over 500 clicks on her and the battery has been disconnected numerous times to let the TB adapt. The Vag-com shows only the Vehicle Speed Sens. Range/performance exceeded
What should my next steps be to get this thing idling?
I'm going to try a friends ECU with his unencrypted chip... I've been searching around and read that "Vaporado" extended his intake
I have NOT touched the decel/idle trim
Vaccum at idle is 2oin/hg
TPS? New TB...
Damn its frustrating trying to trouble shoot this surrounded in snow...I can't wait for spring!
Pics for views

















































_Modified by Lu VR6 at 6:30 AM 1-22-2009_










_Modified by Lu VR6 at 6:32 AM 1-22-2009_


----------



## Lu VR6 (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Noobercorn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Noobercorn* »_
was this done? if not, VSS will trigger. 

No this wasn't done...
next on my list.


----------



## vaporado (Aug 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Lu VR6)*

From the pics I would definitely try and extend your intake. You may be experiencing turbulance over the MAF. I used this piece from Spectre for a temp/ troubleshooting solution.
http://www.jegs.com/i/Spectre/865/9751/10002/-1


----------



## Lu VR6 (Aug 29, 2003)

Alright will do asap...thanks Vaporado...How's your Corrado running now?


----------



## surge1468 (Jun 12, 2007)

*Re: (Lu VR6)*

Beautiful car you better get that thing running properly by the spring


----------



## turboit (Oct 4, 2001)

*Re: (Jefnes3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jefnes3* »_you need to get Vehicle speed sensor sorted.
-Jeffrey Atwood

um this is probably affecting your idling as well.. may want to get this sorted as jeff said if you are still getting that code for the sensor. if not that problem will only get worse


----------



## vaporado (Aug 14, 2005)

*Re: (Lu VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lu VR6* »_Alright will do asap...thanks Vaporado...How's your Corrado running now?

Car is in pieces, im doing some bay shaving, going stand alone, dropping in a built 3L, this season is going to be fun.


----------



## Rmeitz167 (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: (vaporado)*

My 30# setup does this same thing to me on occassion. Its usually followed by a coupler blowing off haha. No idea in your case, but for me thats what always happens. Same exact symptoms...just i think mine is a little more simple.


----------



## DaBeeterEater (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (Rmeitz167)*

need to get that filter away from the maf its gonna disturb the flow, and try a new 2 pin blue temp sensor, that will help to probably, 
i see u have a phelonic spacer to make sure its not leaking possible,
but i had all sorts of idle problems with my maf getting disturbed from the filter,


----------



## Lu VR6 (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (turboit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *surge1468* »_Beautiful car you better get that thing running properly by the spring









Thanks I frackin' hope so!

_Quote, originally posted by *turboit* »_
um this is probably affecting your idling as well.. may want to get this sorted as jeff said if you are still getting that code for the sensor. if not that problem will only get worse

I'll be scanning it hopefully by monday and I should have a friends spare 42# chip to try out Saturday... it's all coming together slowly.


----------



## Lu VR6 (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (DaBeeterEater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vaporado* »_
Car is in pieces, im doing some bay shaving, going stand alone, dropping in a built 3L, this season is going to be fun.









So you get'r running good and you're already bored EH?


_Quote, originally posted by *DaBeeterEater* »_need to get that filter away from the maf its gonna disturb the flow, and try a new 2 pin blue temp sensor, that will help to probably, 
i see u have a phelonic spacer to make sure its not leaking possible,
but i had all sorts of idle problems with my maf getting disturbed from the filter, 

Well I've already replaced all the sensors already, They did absolutely nothing. As for the Phenolic space leaking I don't think it is as I'm reading about 20in/hg at idle. The car starts great cold and idles for few. As soon as it warms up...she starts stumbling till death.


----------



## vaporado (Aug 14, 2005)

*Re: (Lu VR6)*








I got the car running well, decided to put a built 2.9 I had bought in and turns out the motor was shot. No cross hatching on the cylinder walls (bad tuning), bent valves on the back bank of cylinders (not timed correctly) and one of the cylinders was bored out incorrectly, the piston had alot of play. I decided to shave the bay while the motor was out, I stumbled on a built 3L and was talking to the guys at Forcefed and decided to go with the Lugtronics stand alone setup.


----------



## kevhayward (Mar 13, 2007)

*Re: (vaporado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vaporado* »_







I got the car running well, decided to put a built 2.9 I had bought in and turns out the motor was shot. No cross hatching on the cylinder walls (bad tuning), bent valves on the back bank of cylinders (not timed correctly) and one of the cylinders was bored out incorrectly, the piston had alot of play. I decided to shave the bay while the motor was out, I stumbled on a built 3L and was talking to the guys at Forcefed and decided to go with the Lugtronics stand alone setup. 

Any evidence of valves hitting pistons? OBD2 heads can bend the rear bank valves slightly just from boost, so it's not always down to timing. I think you need to be more than two teeth out before the pistons and valves interfere, depending on Compression ratio and piston crown design.
Good move on the standalone http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DaBeeterEater (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (Lu VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lu VR6* »_
Well I've already replaced all the sensors already, They did absolutely nothing. As for the Phenolic space leaking I don't think it is as I'm reading about 20in/hg at idle. The car starts great cold and idles for few. As soon as it warms up...she starts stumbling till death.









if its doing it when its warm make sure you got all the air out of the system temp sensors cant read air, just a thought.


----------



## Lu VR6 (Aug 29, 2003)

_Quote, originally posted by *DaBeeterEater* »_
if its doing it when its warm make sure you got all the air out of the system temp sensors cant read air, just a thought. 

That's something I never thought of... I am running a T-filler but haven't had any issues...that I know of.
I'm running a friends ECU with his spare 42# chip and it's idling at 840rpm which is a little higher than normal but it sounds like a whole new beast. I'm going to drive it today, check the codes... before I jump on replacing anything I'll swap this chip into MY ecu and run it again just to make sure its not the ECU. Under boost MY chip vers. 2008.007 won't pull any timing. With Alexi's chip it's pulling timing under boost no problem and seems to run great... I should have more updates later


_Modified by Lu VR6 at 7:06 PM 1-25-2009_


----------



## Lu VR6 (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (Lu VR6)*

ok well after a couple days of tinkering and trying all combo's between 2 chips and 2 ecu's ... I've still got the same vehicle speed sensor code... I ordered one from the dealer for $140can ... I'll pick that up tommorow, probably install it and re-wire my wideband sometime this week. Next weekend if the snow clears up I'll hopefully have some good news.



_Modified by Lu VR6 at 4:13 AM 1-28-2009_


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (Lu VR6)*

you have a bad O2 sensor or wireing. if it is not showing up on VAG, that doesn't mean it isnt bad. 
what are your fuel adaptationt readings thru vag-com? O2 sensor mili-volts? %?
have you driven the car in boost? do you have a wideband? AFR at idle? WOT?
also, your intake setup is perfectly fine, as the chip was written on that EXACT setup. (i know, i have the same MAF===ELBOW===COMP housing as you. 

edit: car runs open loop during warmup, and that is when you are feeling "fine" running, but once the O2 goes closed loop, you are getting the "****s". 

_Modified by Noobercorn at 6:01 AM 1-28-2009_


_Modified by Noobercorn at 6:02 AM 1-28-2009_


----------



## Lu VR6 (Aug 29, 2003)

The O2 is new, but I guess that doesn't mean its not bad...as for the wiring it should be fine, I'll double check it but it should be ok as it hasn't been cut or changed... I'll ring it out. 
I'll get all the readings next time the car is running as soon as I get the new Vehicle speed sensor in...
Thx. for the Tips!


----------



## InspiringTech (Sep 9, 2002)

*Re: (Lu VR6)*

Man, everything I would have thought of has already been recommended, but here's a free bump, hopefully you can get it figured out. I would put my money on the VSS though.


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (InspiringTech)*


_Quote, originally posted by *InspiringTech* »_Man, everything I would have thought of has already been recommended, but here's a free bump, hopefully you can get it figured out. I would put my money on the VSS though. 

nope, car will still run fine in 1/3/5th gears if the VSS is bad. a rough idle is not associated with the VSS. nor is stalling on decel.


----------



## Lu VR6 (Aug 29, 2003)

I would say it runs decent, but it just won't sit and idle... count to five and it's dead... As soon as I ran my friends old chip, it sounded like a whole new beast.


----------



## seL (Jun 8, 2004)

*Re: (Lu VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lu VR6* »_
Under boost MY chip vers. 2008.007 won't pull any timing. With Alexi's chip it's pulling timing under boost no problem and seems to run great... 

That's your problem right there. IM sent.


----------



## Lu VR6 (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (Noobercorn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Noobercorn* »_you have a bad O2 sensor or wireing. if it is not showing up on VAG, that doesn't mean it isnt bad. 
what are your fuel adaptationt readings thru vag-com? O2 sensor mili-volts? %?
have you driven the car in boost? do you have a wideband? AFR at idle? WOT?
also, your intake setup is perfectly fine, as the chip was written on that EXACT setup. (i know, i have the same MAF===ELBOW===COMP housing as you. 

edit: car runs open loop during warmup, and that is when you are feeling "fine" running, but once the O2 goes closed loop, you are getting the "****s". 

O2 sensor changed today, before and after I've got the same readings on the VAG...anywhere from -2.3% to 9% so I don't know what exactly I'm looking for but nothing changed.
I also replaced the Vehicle Speed sensor and it's still the same... I think it's time to email Jeff...


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (Lu VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lu VR6* »_
O2 sensor changed today, before and after I've got the same readings on the VAG...anywhere from -2.3% to 9% so I don't know what exactly I'm looking for but nothing changed.

giant vac leak?


----------



## Lu VR6 (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (Noobercorn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Noobercorn* »_
giant vac leak? 

It can't be, I've been through this thing a million times. I'm glad I've got a shaved bay, it makes it so easy to disassemble and re-assemble everything.


----------



## Ghetto VRT (Feb 27, 2009)

Have you sorted this Lu? I have exactually the same problem on mine.
I'm running 264 Rd cams was wondering if it might be my cams causing mine


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (Lu VR6)*

i bet its that DV !

The DV must be open at idle and most aftermarket crap got to have springs in em.
Switch it to a 710N and try again ot double check that you DV is open at idle http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## big byrd (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I kept getting a vss code on my mk2 vrt, turned out there was a wire in the fuse box that needed to be moved or was unhooked. Check the signal path with a Bentley and make sure everything is hooked up right. On mine the signal going to the ecu was unhooked and just hanging there. Plugged it in and all is well.
I have a 2007 chip and I had to do a TBA on my car to get it to stop stalling on decel. My idle would dip, tried the TBA and kept getting an error, but it finally adapted and the car idles rock solid now.


----------



## Lu VR6 (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (big byrd)*

invalid post?


----------



## Lu VR6 (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (Lu VR6)*

Weird... anyways
I'm gonna trace the wires out to the VSS I read that somewhere else too, thanks big byrd
I'm also waiting on a new chip, all my buds chips in my car are good, I've been waiting patiently for months from C2 for a new one. Chris was supposed to re-ship 3 weeks ago and now I can't get a hold of him


----------



## obdONE (Jan 28, 2002)

*Re: (Lu VR6)*

I'm on obd1 and supercharged, but I have the same problem as you, at least thats what it seems from reading through your thread.
here's mine:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4324991 
I'm going to swap my MAF this weekend to see if it makes a difference, but since you have done that with no change in your results, I'm going to assume that is not the problem for me either.
funny thing is though, I have tried 2 different c2 chips, same ecu, both with the same results. I have now also swapped o2 sensor, and the car will not idle when cold anymore at all either.
has your car ever ran properly? Mine ran properly for a couple weeks until my radiator blew. Since then, it has not run...
I'm watching this in the hopes that you figure something out that will help me too. keep up the good work.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: (Lu VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lu VR6* »_
I've been waiting patiently for months from C2 for a new one. Chris was supposed to re-ship 3 weeks ago and now I can't get a hold of him









Hey Paul,
that sucks that *C2 has left you stranded *for a few months now. Hopefully they get the new chip to you soon. It's sad when something that'll take them 15 minutes to do, has gone on for several months.








Scott.


----------



## Lu VR6 (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (TBT-Syncro)*

Well I got a hold of Jeff in a matter of a day he says he's not burning chips anymore but he may be able to help me. I'm crossing my fingers.


----------



## Lu VR6 (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (Lu VR6)*

Beastie97 you have IM


----------



## Lu VR6 (Aug 29, 2003)

HELP!!!


----------



## seL (Jun 8, 2004)

*Re: (Lu VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lu VR6* »_Well I got a hold of Jeff in a matter of a day he says he's not burning chips anymore but he may be able to help me. I'm crossing my fingers.

Not burning chips anymore?


----------



## Lu VR6 (Aug 29, 2003)

I don't know, this is driving me nuts, I can't get him on the phone, I left a couple messages... Have they been busy developing the stage 4 kit?


----------



## Lu VR6 (Aug 29, 2003)

This is bull****.


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: (Lu VR6)*

Have you tried another DV?


----------



## Lu VR6 (Aug 29, 2003)

Ive tried all my sensors with no luck, I ve been running a friends chip while hes away and it runs just fine. I've got IM's from a few ppl on here saying there was a bad batch of chips... some of the 2008.007 's out there. My DV is brand new but I guess I could try one.


----------



## VOLKS-MAN (Oct 7, 2000)

*Re: (Lu VR6)*

I have the exact same issues you are experiencing. I've Had idle issues from the very start and tonight I got my new motor running and still the same issues. 
If I can't get this straightened out I'm calling Kevin at http://www.lugtronic.com and getting the plug-en-play SEM. 
Don't get me wrong it does run good off idle but not the way it should. I'm going to run my Vag-Com and check the usual and double check the version of software. I'll let you know what I find.


----------



## obdONE (Jan 28, 2002)

*Re: (VOLKS-MAN)*

these problems HAVE to be software related. There are too many people on here (myself included) that have spent HUNDREDS of dollars swapping out every sensor on their car, deleting parts, beating their heads against the wall, for it to all be coincidence.
I think my next step will be to do an SAFC instead of biting the bullet on a full stand alone, see where that gets me. I'm going to try the apexi SAFC2; I have found a few on ebay for the ~$100 range. Not that a Lugtronic wouldn't be absolutely awesome, but $100 bux is better than $1500, especially since I already spent $600 swapping sensors, MAFs, deleting ISV, EGR, etc etc etc.


----------



## obdONE (Jan 28, 2002)

*Re: (Beastie97)*

pics for clicks








im leaning towards selling all my C2 stuff and saving for lugtronic


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: (Beastie97)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Beastie97* »_
im leaning towards selling all my C2 stuff and saving for lugtronic


The trouble that you are having is on the OBD1 36# tune correct? What version do you have? I had Jeff's last version of that software and it ran flawlessly (of course there are variations in everyone's setups) but from a sw perspective his last 36# tune was pretty solid. My only complaint was he rev hang which is characteristic of both of the 36# chips that I've had for Mk3 applications. 
I'm still evaluating the 42# so I can't comment much on that, I do know however *older* versions are problematic during deceleration. The latest versions of the 42# file seem to have somewhat corrected this.


----------



## obdONE (Jan 28, 2002)

*Re: (V-dubbulyuh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *V-dubbulyuh* »_
What version do you have?

I have the newest version and also a version 2 prior to the newest. Both yield the same results.
I'm talking to Chris right now to see if I cant swap my chip again. If I do and still nothing, lugtronic it is. I'm not wasting anymore money on new sensors, and "half" fixes like SAFC controllers and what not...
I already wasted $450.00 on a new MAF and a new ISV that did nothing for me and I can't return them. At least if I go lugtronic, I can sell what I have for maybe half the cost of lugtronic. Maybe.


----------



## obdONE (Jan 28, 2002)

*Re: (Beastie97)*

Lu, you having any luck getting in touch with Chris? He responded to an IM of mine this morning, so now might be a good time to try and catch him.


----------



## Lu VR6 (Aug 29, 2003)

I've just got a hold of him, things should get sorted out soon. I was away in Montreal for a hockey tournament so Im a little late to reply. I've got a white module that's going to get switched out.
V-dubbulyuh - as for rev hang that's usually a faulty coolant temp. sensor... its the same as if you disconnect it all together. I had to do that just to keep mine running till I got it home, otherwise it would die everytime I clutched in.
I'm also considering going stg.3 since I'm mail trading anyways


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: (Lu VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lu VR6* »_
V-dubbulyuh - as for rev hang that's usually a faulty coolant temp. sensor... its the same as if you disconnect it all together. I had to do that just to keep mine running till I got it home, otherwise it would die everytime I clutched in.
I'm also considering going stg.3 since I'm mail trading anyways

That was one of the first things I had changed when I was running the 36# chip.








Then did the whole ISV and throttle body swap with another 95VR, rev hang was still a constant. Swapped to OBD2 & 42# and have not noticed rev hang.
Clarification: when I say "rev hang" I mean the RPM either staying at approx the last value it was at or climbing ~ 100-200 RPM in some cases. So I'd be at a complete stop and the RPM would be in the 1200 range for a few seconds before returning to ~800.










_Modified by V-dubbulyuh at 3:55 PM 5-5-2009_


----------



## Lu VR6 (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (V-dubbulyuh)*

Well I got my new chip a couple weeks ago, better late than never I guess. I just got around to installing it and it seems all my idle issues are gone. I'll follow up after a week of driving...


----------

